# Royal 44-30 Premium Nickel-Iron-Manganese Mig Wire for cast iron.



## aametalmaster (Jan 6, 2011)

I just bought 2# spool of .035 Crown Alloys Royal 44-30 Premium Nickel-Iron-Manganese Mig Wire (ER NiFeMn-CI) to use with my Mig on some small castings that need built up. Figured i would give it a shot and take some before and after pics. The 2# spool was 75 bucks so it will be an expensive test but i have wanted to try cast and mig for 35 years. You can use CO2, Argon, or 75/25 gas and i have all 3 to try. I have some lathe parts to do then they wil be ground back to shape after filling the marks with weld. Pics tomorrow...Bob


----------



## aametalmaster (Jan 6, 2011)

Just a little preheat from my torch and wrapped in fiberglass insulation to cool...Bob


----------



## aametalmaster (Jan 9, 2011)

I have some great stick rod Crown Alloys 255 and i can weld the parts with it but i wanted to try mig and see how it did...Bob


----------



## aametalmaster (Jan 17, 2011)

I used to do lots of engine blocks years ago. Seems like our shop did work for a few auto machine shops and when the found cracks i fixed them. I did my own Allis Chalmers WC block that was cracked about a foot from a freeze. I also did that Farmall crack that was a really big repair and it worked fine. Some rod mfgs say don't peen certain types of rod or wire but i just look at their data sheet for more info. Some rod also is welded cold and not post heated so it all needs to be read too...Bob

http://hobby-machinist.com/index.php?topic=55.0


----------



## pjf134 (Feb 18, 2011)

It's been a long time since I had to weld cast, If I remember I


----------



## pjf134 (Feb 18, 2011)

My computer posted before I was done, sorry!!! What I was going to say was I used 2 kinds of stick rods, one was machineable and the other was not. I preheated with torch then weld and slow cool, never had any problems. I did some transmission shafts, starters ect. Do you remember what number stick rod to use, as I forgot since it's been so long ago for me? Let us know how the mig wire turns out. I never did try braze, thought it would not hold up under load.
 Thanks,
  Paul


----------

